# Avas Legs/feet pictures



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

here are the pictures of what Avas legs look like.
Monday Night 


















Friday Afternoon ( with eggs and cottage Cheese feedings)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh. I'm shocked Adrienne. Really. How severe that deformity is. And not alot shocks me.  Poor poor Ava! Can she walk at all? Oh, that poor baby. Your vet appointment can't come soon enough. I'm so anxious to hear what the doctor has to say.

Brodysmom


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I know its horrible!! I feel like a big piece of poo that i cant take her sooner.. She can walk.. she cant run or Jump... i mostly just carry her around I bought her a bag but shes stubborn and dosnt like to be in the bag she rather walk..


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

oh no, poor Ava, how long have they been like that?

sorry if you've posted about it before, i must've missed it.

xxxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't feel bad. We all do what we have to do. At least you have an appointment coming up and I hope you get some answers. That poor baby.

One little thing that might help is to trim her nails all the way back if you can. So they aren't curling. That might help her a little bit.

Brodysmom


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah she just had them cut on wednesday... her quicks are really far up.. another thing thats weird about her.. they have been like that since she was born... i get them cut ever 4 to 6 weeks.. I just got a new groomer who actully comes tot he house to trim which is perfect for ava


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

It isn't pleasant, but the vets can put them under and trim the quicks way back. Not pleasant but if her quicks are so long to the point her nails curl, that may be something that has to be done, for her own comfort. If the nails aren't curling after being cut it isn't necessary though. 

Secondly, WOW. I did NOT imagine it would be that bad AT ALL. Are you sure she didn't get her legs stuck under something? Those feet literally look like they were crushed... If that isn't possible, she is severely severely down on her pasterns, maybe try giving her some vitamin c. I thin dogs just pass any vit c they don't process so can't OD on it so to speak (but you may want to look that up to be sure) and I know they give danes with leg issues vit c. Did this come on suddenly or gradually? I've never seen something like that, unless it was dogs who were injured and not treated so they healed wrong. What she has is not the same as the link to the Great Danes Tracy posted as far as I can tell. Are her back legs at all affected? 
Do they have Care Credit in Canada? Because I would really try to get her into a vet and get xrays done. Or even better get her in to see an orthopedic specialist. Thanks so sad, poor girl! That can't be comfortable.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Bless her little heart....that is very upsetting for you and must be very hard for her to get around. I just saw a show on TV that showed a Beagle that had this same deformity and they did surgery on him and it did help a lot of the problem. He was able to get around much better and was not suffering with the discomfort anymore. He still limped a bit but it was not as bad. But it depends on where the problem is and how extensive the surgery it might require. Please keep us informed and I hope the vet do something for her....


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Quinn said:


> Secondly, WOW. I did NOT imagine it would be that bad AT ALL. Are you sure she didn't get her legs stuck under something? Those feet literally look like they were crushed... If that isn't possible, she is severely severely down on her pasterns, maybe try giving her some vitamin c. I thin dogs just pass any vit c they don't process so can't OD on it so to speak (but you may want to look that up to be sure) and I know they give danes with leg issues vit c. Did this come on suddenly or gradually? I've never seen something like that, unless it was dogs who were injured and not treated so they healed wrong. What she has is not the same as the link to the Great Danes Tracy posted as far as I can tell. Are her back legs at all affected?
> Do they have ? Because I would really try to get her into a vet and get xrays done. Or even better get her in to see an orthopedic specialist. Thanks so sad, poor girl! That can't be comfortable.


I know her legs didnt get crushed because she can walk and there hasnt been anything that her legs could be crushed under. It did come on very suddenly it was like one day she was running around in the back yard and the next she is being called elephant feet by my sister cause it sounds like she stomps when she walks. .. Do i buy Vitamin C at the drug store? I am getting xrays done when i go in on the 18th.. I promise i will keep you guys updated.. and i am not to sure what Care Credit is i have never heard of it..


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Care Credit is basically like a credit card you can apply for that is used only on medical things, including vets (if the vet will accept it), but there is no interest on most of the payment plans and such. I don't know if its in Canada or not though.

If it really came on that suddenly it sounds more like an injury. What about if she jumped off of something, slamming down on her legs the wrong way and broke them or something like that?


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh, my goodness! Those photos break my heart. I will keep Ava in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Quinn said:


> Care Credit is basically like a credit card you can apply for that is used only on medical things, including vets (if the vet will accept it), but there is no interest on most of the payment plans and such. I don't know if its in Canada or not though.
> 
> If it really came on that suddenly it sounds more like an injury. What about if she jumped off of something, slamming down on her legs the wrong way and broke them or something like that?


if they broke she wouldnt be able to walk on them?? and it is effecting her back legs as well


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I thought you said she couldn't really walk, that it hurt her to do so?

Is it effecting them the same way? Do her back legs look the same? Or not as bad?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

How sudden was the onset of this problem?
Could it be neurological?
So sorry to see the girl in this condition. I hope
it gets sorted out soonest.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

she cant really walk but she does.. i will try to get a vid to show you but i wont be able to get back on to a computer until Thursday the 10th. She walks from the living room to go outside Or to her food dish or to her bed But i Dont take her on walks


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

poor, sweet Ava... get well soon


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

this has beyond upset me. poor baby. that looks so not good and so uncomfortable. i really have never seen that ever and i really hope whatever it is that they fix it soon.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think we are all shocked. When you decribed it, it made me think that she was walking a bit funny or limping. So sorry Adrienne, you must be worried. I will be thinking of you and Ava. Please let us know what happens. we are all here for you.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Aw the poor thing


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

thank you guys for all your support Avas goes to the vet on the 18th at 9 am I will defiantly keep you all updated


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

those pictures broke my heart-thats so sad and it must be hard for you.
try to keep smiling and I hope you get some answers from the vet xxxxx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I to hope you get it all sorted out soon, it must break your heart to see her like that x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness, the poor soul.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh dear! I would hate that to happen to any of my babies! Sorry i missed how did it happen? DOnt mean to be nosey at all Hope im not intruding!!! Im sure she'll get better soon after shes had her appointment!!! x x


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh my! That poor, poor baby! I can't even bear to look at those photos, so it must be HELL for you to actually see her in person! 

I'm praying you get some answers and a permanent fix when you go to your appointment!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness. I'm so sorry about Ava's legs.  What about calcium supplements? I'd ask your Vet before using it, though. That looks so painful. I hope they are able to give you some insight at your appt.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG, I'm so sorry for what you are going through. It just looks awful and painful. I so wish she could be seen before the 18th but I will be praying for you all!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh poor wee Ava!
Will be thinking of you both.
Hope you get to the bottom of it and it can be sorted for her. xx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Poor little Ava, I hope you find answers.

I do know of a dog a couple of years back who had feet like that living near here, he learnt to walk with them like that - short walks I would imagine, I'd see them out walking. He lived on to a good old age, I don't know if the owners tried to get it sorted or not, as I didn't know them.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Did you go to the vet today? What was the report? I have been counting the days until poor Ava gets seen by the doctor. Hope you have some news for us!!!

Brodysmom


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been waiting to hear to. I hope Ava will be ok!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=46866


----------

